
How I hacked my local ISP and some general learnings - h43k3r
https://blog.harshillodhi.co.in/how-i-hacked-into-my-isp-and-what-i-learnt-in-the-process/
======
executesorder66
> The ISP was actually just giving me 30GB FUP instead of the promised 50GB.

I would have sued the fuck out of them, if I was him.

~~~
h43k3r
I am stuck with this ISP because I have paid them in advance and there was no
written agreement saying its 50 GB. I have just 3 more months left. I would
then switch to something else.

------
th0br0
Good old qwerty!

